# Loyall dog food?



## antisocialist (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with Loyall dog food? It's made by Nutrena, and I think you can only get it at feed stores and farm and garden stores. My baby lab loved it, but I'd have to drive almost an hour to get it. Just wondering if it would be worth my time.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

No, it's not worth your time. It's garbage. Only one meat source and it is an unnamed poultry by product meal. There is a lot of grain and other junk like beet pulp. It also has a lot of ingredients I don't even know what they are and I know what most dog food ingredients are. They don't list prices on their web page but I'm guessing it's a pretty cheap dog food.


----------

